# Nesting Sandhill Crane



## Detoff (May 13, 2007)

Here's a shot of a sandhill crane on it's nest. C&C always welcome...


----------



## LaFoto (May 13, 2007)

This is ONE beautiful crane!
Can't say I remember having seen one before, though our much estimated member, "Sir Raymond" (which is not his official screenname on here, mind you), who is our absolute expert on bird photography, may very well have shown us one before. But I am old  and getting forgetful.

Anyhow, apart from the beauty of the bird as such and the lovely scene you encountered here, I also like the context going with the photo. This looks just like such a beautiful area to visit! Your DOF (depth of field) is pleasing and the focus very right. I like this a lot.


----------

